# took a turn for the worst



## njb17

classical haute cuisine took a turn for the worst is the sentence i am trying to translate but i cannot find an equivalent phrase in french for took a turn for the worst.

could i possibly use a fait un tour pour le pire?

can anyone help??

thanks


----------



## Zingakyo

Forget about "faire un tour pour le pire". Definitely not french. 

I would translate "The situation took a turn for the worst" by "Les événements prirent la pire tournure possible", but I don't really understand the sentence you give as context. Is it the haute cuisine as a movement or cuisine as in someone cooking ? 
So I'm not sure you apply my translation.


----------



## pheelineerie

It's take a turn for the *worse* (not that that gets us any closer to a French equivalent...)

The only thing that comes to mind is "La haute cuisine a pris un coup" ?


----------



## njb17

it is haute cusine as a movement. the full sentence is 

it was not until teh early 1960's that classical haute cuisine took a turn for the worst and it was eventually overtaken in  19...

does this help? in this context can i apply your suggestion?

merci a tous


----------



## wildan1

pheelineerie said:


> It's take a turn for the *worse* (not that that gets us any closer to a French equivalent...)


 
well that's one way it might have been misspelled

but what about the invasion of hot dogs? Maybe he meant to write _take a turn for the wurst_


----------



## pheelineerie

Could we possibly say "commencer à perdre de l'élan" ?

Nyuk nyuk, wildan


----------



## Cath.S.

> took a turn for the worst


_a commencé à filer un mauvais coton_ would do, but in a different context, here it sounds silly...  

_s'est engagée sur une mauvaise voie,_ maybe ?

It would help to know exactly what the author means, how did haute cuisine get worse in his opinion?


----------



## Viola_

I'd suggest: c'est le début de la fin pour la haute cuisine, considering the context

"commencer à perdre d'élan" doesn't make sense in french, sorry

hope it helps


----------



## Cath.S.

pheelineerie said:


> Could we possibly say "commencer à perdre de l'élan" ?
> 
> Nyuk nyuk, wildan


Perdre de l'élan = lose momentum.
We need to know exactly what is meant in English.




			
				Viola said:
			
		

> c'est le début de la fin pour la haute cuisine, considering the context


_Haute cuisine_ did not end, did it?


----------



## njb17

it was during the early 1960's that haute cuisine became replaced by nouvelle cuisine so i am trying to say that it was at this time that haute cuisine "took a turn for the worst"

it didn't necessarily get any worse in the literal sense it is more the fact that it was the end of the haute cuisine era.

im i making things any clearer?

commencer a filer un mauvais coton- can you tell me what context this would work in and maybe i could see if it fits here?

thanks all, your being very helpful!!


----------



## Viola_

_Haute cuisine_ did not end, did it?[/QUOTE]


Indeed, it's rather its position regarding other/new eating mode (probably  fast food)

yeah, more context, please


----------



## njb17

egueule said:


> Perdre de l'élan = lose momentum.
> We need to know exactly what is meant in English.
> 
> 
> 
> _Haute cuisine_ did not end, did it?



yes, it was remodelled and replaced by nouvelle cuisine


----------



## Cath.S.

njb17 said:


> yes, it was remodelled and replaced by nouvelle cuisine


Aha, Viola was right, then!


----------



## Viola_

egueule said:


> Aha, Viola was right, then!



really?? i am confused here


----------



## njb17

hi,

im sorry if im confusing you all. let me try and explain again. i have just finished writing about haute cuisine and i am about to start talking about nouvelle cuisine. during the early 1960's haute cuisine was replaced by nouvelle cuisine and i want to convey that it was during this period that haute cuisine saw its demise. 

the sentence is

it was not until the early 1960's that classical haute cuisine took a turn for the worst and was eventually overtaken by nouvelle cuisine in 19...

here is my attempt

ce n'est qu'au debut des annees 60 que la haute cuisine classique a vu le debut de la fin est c'etait finalement depasse par nouvelle cuisine...

thanks to all again for your efforts, your a massive help


----------



## paulio

fell out of fashion might be a better phrase to try to translate, though I can't think of one!


----------



## Viola_

If i may suggest correction, then:
est c'etait finalement depasse par nouvelle cuisine...
et c'est finalement vu surpassé par la nouvelle

as for : ce n'est qu'au debut des annees 60 que la haute cuisine classique a vu le debut de la fin
it doesn't work that way, you have to reformulate
Le debut des années 60 a sonné le glas de la haute cuisine maybe???


----------



## Sigismond

"est tombée dans un mauvais pas"


----------



## Sigismond

ou "dans une mauvaise passe"


----------



## Viola_

Sigismond said:


> ou "dans une mauvaise passe"



definitely mauvaise passe and not mauvais pas.
But this implies sth temporary (or that can be solved), so it doesn't apply here


----------



## njb17

Viola_ said:


> If i may suggest correction, then:
> est c'etait finalement depasse par nouvelle cuisine...
> et c'est finalement vu surpassé par la nouvelle
> 
> as for : ce n'est qu'au debut des annees 60 que la haute cuisine classique a vu le debut de la fin
> it doesn't work that way, you have to reformulate
> Le debut des années 60 a sonné le glas de la haute cuisine maybe???



how about this?


C’était le début des années 60 qui ont sonne le glas de la haute cuisine classique et c’était finalement dépassé par la nouvelle cuisine.


----------



## Viola_

njb17 said:


> how about this?
> 
> 
> C’était le début des années 60 qui ont sonne le glas de la haute cuisine classique et c’était finalement dépassé par la nouvelle cuisine.



sorry, doesn't really work either
i can't suggest anything else than i already have
hope other members would help


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

La haute cuisine a commencé à décliner... ?
(on dit la "haute cuisine" au fait ? Ou la "grande cuisine" ?)


----------



## RuK

Ce n'était qu'au début des années 70 que la haute cuisine classique a commencé son déclin; elle a été surpassée etc

Ah, Karine, en m$eme temps!


----------



## njb17

j'aime bein le phrase a sonne le glas a

if i say 

le debut des annees 60 a sonne le glas a la haute cuisine classique et c'etait finalement depasse par la nouvelle cuisine

does that sound better?


----------



## RuK

de la haute cuisine, and elle était finalement dépassée.


----------



## Viola_

njb17 said:


> j'aime bein le phrase a sonne le glas a
> 
> if i say
> 
> le debut des annees 60 a sonne le glas de la haute cuisine classique, qui a été finalement depasse par la nouvelle cuisine
> 
> does that sound better?



plus accent , then it works


----------



## njb17

merci toute le monde en particlulier viola pour votre patience!!


----------



## broglet

Viola_ said:


> If i may suggest correction, then:
> est c'etait finalement depasse par nouvelle cuisine...
> et c'est finalement vu surpassé par la nouvelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean "s'est finalement vu ...." ?
Click to expand...


----------



## broglet

wildan1 said:


> well that's one way it might have been misspelled
> 
> but what about the invasion of hot dogs? Maybe he meant to write _take a turn for the wurst_


hehehehe


----------



## Viola_

broglet said:


> Viola_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i may suggest correction, then:
> est c'etait finalement depasse par nouvelle cuisine...
> et c'est finalement vu surpassé par la nouvelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean "s'est finalement vu ...." ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cath.S.

> le debut des annees 60 a sonne le glas de la haute cuisine classique, finalement depass*ée* par la nouvelle cuisine


----------



## Tresley

njb17 said:


> it was not until the early 1960's that classical haute cuisine took a turn for the worst and was eventually overtaken by nouvelle cuisine in 19...


 
Hello Njb17,

How about,

" ... au début des années 60 les choses ont empiré pour la haute cuisine classique et ... "

Let's see what the native French-speakers think of this translation.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je rebondis sur la proposition de Karine :


> La haute cuisine a commencé à décliner...


_au début des années 1960 la haute cuisine classique entra dans une phase de déclin, pour être finalement détrônée par la nouvelle cuisine en..._

Cette nouvelle va causer une peine infinie à la Chambre syndicale de la haute cuisine francaise qui risque de se dissoudre, lorsqu'elle se saura sans objet.


----------



## broglet

... it certainly took a turn for the worse in the nouvelle cuisine restaurant where the head waiter asked, "How did you find the steak, Sir?"  "I just looked underneath a piece of celery", replied the diner, "and there it was".


----------



## Sigismond

alors, "entama son déclin" me paraît bien approprié.


----------

